# Cherche autre appli podcast



## super-paul0 (23 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour
Je ne suis pas fan de l'appli native d'apple pour la lecture des podcasts.
Existe-t-il de bonnes applis alternatives ?
Merci


----------



## pascalformac (24 Octobre 2013)

quelle appli native?
et ce serait pour quel matosse???
linux?
windows?
os X?
android? iOS, etc

en tous cas c'est pas les choix qui manquent et c'est déjà évoqué


----------

